# Just wondering if anyone know what kind of bike



## Have No Clue (May 8, 2012)

I picked this up for free got it running but have no idea who makes it. I posted in the general old bike but I should have posted here.
It is a Mixte frame the frame looks a lot like my late 70ties Peugeot
Is Mitxe just a fancy name  for woman's bike?


----------



## rhenning (May 9, 2012)

Mixte is neither male nor female but was designed to be used by both.  Roger


----------



## Have No Clue (May 9, 2012)

Thanks I did not know that Mixte was a unisex bike. Like my username states I really do not have a clue when it comes to bikes. This is really a different hobby with a ton to learn.
I really wish I knew what this bike was. I have tried to search to find a picture of the head post decal.


----------



## rhenning (May 10, 2012)

Try posting a picture of the complete bike from the right/drive side.  Your picture doesn't show enough.  Roger


----------

